# 98 bluebird swap



## optimal (Oct 6, 2005)

hi, im a semi noob when it comes to cars,(not to much engine work). i would like to know if a 96 bluebird engine, would fit into my 98 altima with out to much modding. i have been finding bbs' fairly cheap, but i dont wanna get in over my head. so please hit me up with any feedback if this type of engine swap good , or if i can do anything else to get more power out of the stock, beside the basic upgrades (intake, headers etc etc...) thanks!


----------

